# Another Newbie



## sheilav (Jun 17, 2005)

Hello Everyone,

I am a newbie here. Got a 28-RSS 05' last July. Can't believe I just found this site. I am a mother of three. My oldest does all the camping set up and towing with me. My husband is an avid golfer and has no interest in camping with us. I pull with an 05' Expedition. Started out with a Mountaineer (can't believe I made it out of the driveway!). Any towing or camping tips would be greatly appreciated.
I would like to tow it down to NC this summer to see my dad (I am up in Michigan, just south of Detroit). Any tips for towing through the mountains??

sheilav
28-RSS 05'
Expedition 05'
3 kids and 2 large chocolate labs


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

sheilav,

Welcome to Outbackers! And good for you taking on camping responsibilities.

Read this forum. Camping and towing tips are galore!

Randy


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome to the site. Just the other day Cal Jim posted a great list of does and don't when towing, it is under the tread of: Towing Expectations And Tips.

Gary


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

sheilav,

Welcome! Once you start coming home with all these great stories of what you and the kids have done, I imagine the DH will be jealous and want to go with y'all.

Congrats and have a great summer.

Mark


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

sheilav,

Welcome, I too am an avid golfer and love Outbacking. I always look for CG near golf courses. you would be suprised to find that their a alot of courses near CG's
Have DH take the clubs to NC. We are going to myrtle beach July 4th week and of course i am taking the clubs.

Will


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome to the Group
Just do alot of talking of the fun you had on a trip 
He may start thinking twice about camping








Don action


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome and congrats to you for taking the kids camping.

Golf is fun, but I can remember lot more camping trips as a child then I can about golfing as an adult.


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

sheilav:
Welcome to Outbackers! Happy camping! action







sunny


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Driving in the Mountains. TAKE YOUR TIME. Otherwise it is all the same.

Welcome and Post often! action


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Welcome and post often.
I suggest researching a transmission cooler and gauge before hitting the mountains.
Your Expy may already have this, if not, it's not too expensive to install.
If you have any trouble in the mountains, it'll be from overheating the tranmission.


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

hi sheilav action .

welcome aboard sunny .

i can,t count how many times we have been at the campground, and seen a set or 2 of clubs. local course up the river about 5 miles. tell hubby 2 bring them along next time. never know, there might be a course nearby.

darrel


----------

